# Which reptile?



## ReptileNoob714 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm looking to get a reptile hopefully a king or corn snake but I'd be open in other suggestions


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Well for starters, what interests you, and what kind of space do you have to work with?


----------



## reptilecheese (Mar 19, 2016)

Corns are the best for starters as easy to handle and care for  

Sent from my Y635-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

reptilecheese said:


> Corns are the best for starters as easy to handle and care for
> 
> Sent from my Y635-L01 using Tapatalk


In all fairness new starters can start with pretty much any reptile they want providing they do the adequate research and are confident they can provide what the animal needs.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

ReptileNoob714 said:


> I'm looking to get a reptile hopefully a king or corn snake but I'd be open in other suggestions


there are lots of possibilities - my advice is to spend some time reaching the different snakes available and only make your choice when you are sure that is the one for you.

space for final set up is one of the things to take into account and please remember that offen care sheets found on the net quote a minimum size and not ideal and also many were written a long time ago and thinking has changed since then and lots of keepers are now opting for bigger rather than smaller.

the research part really is the fun bit, so spend plenty of time looking at your options. below is a very short list of the many hundreds of different species available to consider.

milk snakes
King snakes
corn snakes
rat snakes
hog noses
Royal pythons
dwarf boa localities 
rosy boas
sand boas
Childrens pythons
garter snakes
house snakes 


the above all remain relatively small as adults and would do well in vivarium a around 4-5ft when adult - some could cope with smaller, but hey why cope when you can offer ideal.

if you want to go bigger then 
Full sized boas
dwarf reticulated pythons 
lots of other pythons 
become possible- vivarium sizes of 6ft + come into play 

then of course there are the arboreals, including

green tree pythons
emerald tree boas
Amazon tree boas

these of course are just a few - spend some time googling them and have a look at all the amazing species that are kept in the hobby today - do your research and chose wisely and have lots of fun


----------



## AnimusDivinus (Mar 20, 2016)

i always thought the concept of start reptiles was bad advice.. reptiles arent mammals and as such most will live for decades.. thats a very long time to have an animal if you didnt really want it in the first place, id imaging this leads to a lot of poorly taken care of, abandoned pets

if you can afford to feed it, if you can get the adequate size habitat, get what you want


----------



## Tigerlily1 (Apr 4, 2016)

I know you mentioned snakes but I just have to say CRESTED GECKOS ARE THE BEST. In my opinion anyway ***128521;


----------



## ReptileNoob714 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions the problems are that I'm kinda broke and my mam has an irrational fear of snakes so it would have to be small and easy to tame:2thumb:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Honestly I would say not to get anything. If you don't have much money you can't pay for the vet bills that whilst not common can be expensive if there is a significant issue. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Beginner reptile*

I would go for a Crested Gecko they have many benefits


- They are very beautiful and interesting reptiles.
- They are easy to maintain.
- They are easy to handle.
- They do not eat bugs.
- They do not consume electricity.
- It's hard for bugs reptiles concepts.
- You have them in many colors (They can also change color!) This also makes it fun to grow with the species.
- It's probably one of the cheapest Reptiles maintenance.
- Good choice for both beginners and advanced, especially because of the endless opportunities to breed new morphs and the hitherto relatively unpredictable genetics.
- There is no wild-caught in this species, so no animals are removed from their natural habitat.
- Also for children is a crested gecko easy to maintain.
- They do not smell, and if you properly set the terrarium, you only need to keep the windows occasionally clean
- You do not suplements and such purchase is a power supply (powder) on the market that just dilutes with water that is sufficient.


----------



## ReptileNoob714 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks I'll really consider them, they sound really cool


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

AnimusDivinus said:


> i always thought the concept of start reptiles was bad advice.. reptiles arent mammals and as such most will live for decades.. thats a very long time to have an animal if you didnt really want it in the first place, id imaging this leads to a lot of poorly taken care of, abandoned pets
> 
> if you can afford to feed it, if you can get the adequate size habitat, get what you want


Perfect advice.

Don't get a reptile you're going to get bored of. It doesn't take long to learn how to care for a reptile. I could learn in a day doing research.

It is extremely easy to meet the needs of most reptiles since all you have to do is control an environment within a space (viv). Not rocket science. Use two thermometers at each end and ensure humidity is suitable. Feeding is easy with most reptiles, especially snakes. Make sure your setup works before going out and buying reptile and housing on the same day. Get it right first then pick up your new buddy.

Be sure to always consider life span and adult size . 

Get what you want. If it's a big snake buy it as a hatchling and your husbandry skills will grow with the snake.

I started with a carpet python. It was a nippy one but I loved it. After a few weeks of handling he calmed right down and never bit again after those weeks. And to be brutally honest I've had worse scratches from thorn bushes than hatchling bites. They barely pierce the skin and it's happened before you realise. 

Just expect to get bit and it takes away the anxiety. 

Good luck with your choice.

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Icearstorm (Dec 15, 2015)

If you live in an area where it is legal, a wild native reptile could be a good starter; if you get tired of it or realize reptile keeping just isn't practical, you can release it. In my area green anoles and broad-headed skinks are good starters. You can expect to pay at least $100 for setup and $50 per year for food if you don't breed your own insects, not counting the price of the reptile if you buy one. 
Green anoles are somewhat sensitive to humidity and temperature and can be kept alone or in groups of 3-4; use a terrarium that is at least 10 gallons per pair of lizards with full spectrum lighting. Do not house more than one male together. They tend to be jumpy, but males often tame in a matter of minutes (females are more high-strung and try to run away more). You can buy them in many pet stores.
Broad-headed skinks are extremely hardy, but are not easily tame-able. Keep them in a tank that is 20 or more gallons with several inches of loose dirt. They may hide for days but will often stay above ground when comfortable or slightly hungry. They are usually kept alone, but I have kept 4 (3 juveniles, 1 adult) together in a 30-gallon terrarium with success. Use full spectrum lighting and a heat lamp. I have never seen these for sale.


----------

